# Chi Chi puppy pic for Kirby



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

She was 8 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Look at that sweet face! Irresistible.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

She is just lovely!!!! 0 Thank you for sharing this darling puppy photo!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So, so sweet.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

There is so much cuteness on this forum!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> There is so much cuteness on this forum!


Too much! I am having really bad puppy cravings lately! Must resist!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Precious!🤗


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just adorable!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Love this picture. She looks so adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

